# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Best 9 volt batteries?

## Tim2723

For years I've been using Duracell 9 volts for just about everything.  They seem to have a decay curve that works well for live music.  Instead of dropping off the cliff as some batteries do, they decay slowly enough that I can boost the gain on whatever widget I'm using long enough to make it to the next break.  Using the same batteries in everything also lets me steal one out of a less necessary widget to get through the show.

But is there a better brand for that?  I'm not a Duracell salesman or anything.  I'm always on the lookout for whatever others have discovered in their travels.  Maybe the electronics gurus here can talk a bit about the different battery types and why they do the job the way they do.

----------


## Tom Wright

There are lithium 9V available, one brand named UltraLife, and I also found some from Duracell, via Mouser electronics. More than twice the capacity of alkaline.

Then again, you could recharge, but digital pedals like reverb eat power and I like the long life of lithium.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I only use batteries if I have to. One Spot is the way to go.

----------


## Tim2723

I've never had anything but bad luck with rechargeables for live music, as they seem to drop dead completely right in the middle of a tune.  Using 9v adapters is the way to go, but won't work on the mandolin itself.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Despite the Duracell ads featuring a recording studio, I don't think battery brand makes any difference. Consumer Reports did a study a few years ago that showed big-name brands do perform better, but not better enough to justify the huge premium price charged for them. You're much better off buying cheap batteries in bulk. I don't think there are a heck of a lot of factories making batteries worldwide -- that is many brands come from the same shop (just like strings  and audio tape).

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I've used a number of brands on a number of devices over many years. Duracell seems to last longest, but what's on sale usually gets my vote.

----------


## Chief

I also use a one spot for most things. I have a 10 ft. long extension cord with multiple plug ins. But when a 9 volt is needed, Duracell is definitely the way to go. I've gotten twice the life with Duracells over Energizers.

----------


## RBMB

Duracell still makes batteries in the U.S., so that is my choice.  I think some of the other brands are also made in the U.S.

----------


## foldedpath

I just buy Duracells in the large packs, wherever they're not too expensive. I mostly care about reliability, as in, not corroding or leaking prematurely inside a battery compartment, which can really ruin your day with some of the cheap off-brands. And also consistent performance from batch to batch. I haven't had any problems with Duracells over the years, and they're widely available around these parts. 

I suppose it's theoretically possible to rewire your internal preamp and jack so it could tap 9v. off a stereo guitar cable, with a power supply at the other end. But you'd have to decide if it's worth the trouble. And I'd recommend having a backup power supply handy, just in case.

----------


## Charlieshafer

All the plugs for Duracells or their equivalent are right on. Any of the newer lithium or lithium ion, or other rechargeable batteries are notorious for their ability to lose their charge and stop working immediately, with no warning. Plus, the ultra-high end audio designers love the duracells and their equivalent for their constant, super-clean source of power, free of 60 cycle hum or any background signals at all.

----------


## mandroid

Radio shack 'battery eliminator' is a small 110ac>9vdc powersupply with a 9v snap connection,  Cheap .. 

I put a Lithium 9v in my Korg CA 100 tuner , until the one in the smoke alarm needed it more..

----------


## David Miller

If you can get a hold of them, go for ProCells. They are Duracell's pro line of battery, and we used them exclusively on tour. You can't get them in a regular store, but if you know someone who works at a sound company, they could probably score some for you.

----------


## Tim2723

> If you can get a hold of them, go for ProCells. They are Duracell's pro line of battery, and we used them exclusively on tour. You can't get them in a regular store, but if you know someone who works at a sound company, they could probably score some for you.


Are those the 'Duracell' batteries that are used in medical and emergency equipment as well?

----------


## Perry

FWIW

For distortion type pedals some folks swear by non-alkaline batteries for better tone.

----------


## pops1

I have been using Panasonic batteries and buy them in bulk. They last and last and last. i think for the price they are much better that the Duracell. I get them from MCM electronics

----------


## Elliot Luber

I don't know too much about Duracell, but if they're like most bulk accessory manufacturers I have known, the only difference between the Pro Cell and the stuff on the supermarket shelf is "a selection process," which typically means they put a sticker on some so pros feel better about the same product.

----------


## Tim2723

I had a feeling someone would say that.  I've run into that trick before too.  Same product, different label, bigger price tag.

----------


## mandroid

Maybe just ... Fresh ones .. that haven't spent years getting thru distribution, to the shelf, then sat there..

----------


## Jim

I like panasonics almost as well as duracell, I have noticed that duracell will be as much as .25v hotter than cheaper brands in their AA and AAA sizes. I HATE 9v batteries for floor pedals and always use a wall wort type transformer but am stuck with 9v for internal pre-amps on a few instruments.



> Are those the 'Duracell' batteries that are used in medical and emergency equipment as well?


I've worked in a number of Hospitals and ,despite what the comercials say, none of them bought duracells. They all bought cheap batteries in bulk. I don't know but I'll bet the hospitals on the comercials are given duracells or at least heavy discounts .

----------

